# Sprunger jointer



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

@Sprung 
Saw this and thought of you. 

winstonsalem.craigslist.org/tls/d/welcome-6-sprunger-jointer/6916069828.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 11, 2019)

If that were closer, I'd probably be searching couch cushions for money, lol!

A Sprunger 4" jointer is on my list of wants to go in my basement/secondary shop and would pair well with the Sprunger 8" table saw that I'm just about done restoring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 11, 2019)

I could pick it up for ya and store it until you could find someone coming through to get it or you come down this way! Haha

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Go for it Matt... Pass the collection plate an extra time on Sunday!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I could pick it up for ya and store it until you could find someone coming through to get it or you come down this way! Haha



I doubt there's any chance that I'd be able to find someone making their way this way anytime soon. And our travel plans for the next few years are kinda already planned and don't have us heading anywhere near that direction, lol.



rocky1 said:


> Go for it Matt... Pass the collection plate an extra time on Sunday!



Ha! Not a chance! Sad thing is that there are people who would consider it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2019)

I could do it in 3 days, if I slept 
2 if I didnt sleep, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

